# possible useful info



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

This could fit in numerous forums as the info is appropriate across many makes, models, sizes and equipment. So I'm posting it here.

Think I mentioned in another forum I was starting to have some problems with the starter solenoid on my Cub GT. Started doing some on-line looking and prices were enough to cause a heart attack. OEM starter ~ $225 including solenoid. Solenoid could be had for approximately same price within a few $$$. Did a lot more looking and saw parts on E-Bay. A lot cheaper but for sure these were after market parts made who knows where. Also found listing for just the solenoid in the $20-$50 price range. Saw my starter p/n listed and was giving thought to making a purchase. Upon close look at the pics in the listing and some physical specs given, things didn't look right. My solenoid take (3) screw to attach to the starter and these after market parts have (2) studs.

Decided to take a close look at my starter so removed it and then took the solenoid off. Made some simple tests and gained some insight into the problem I was starting to see. This starter looks like a typ starter found on GM vehicles with solenoid mounted directly to the starter and solenoid engages the starter gear. The main plunger engages the gear and as it reaches the bottom of its stroke, pushes on another plunger that makes electrical contact for the motor. Noted the electrical contact just makes contact right at the bottom of the large plunger's stroke. The small plunger still had some addition movement available. So what I did was apply somewhat of a band-aid. Added a #2 phms into the bottom of the large plunger, then ground down the head so it was only about .03" high. Now when the large plunger is actuated, it forces the small plunger to make electrical contact sooner. Starter now working like new. Think this mod will be good for a number of yrs before finally needing replacing.

Think I just saved myself some headaches by not ordering the solenoid on E-Bay and save myself $80-$200 by not buying an OEM replacement. Total time spent removing, testing, repairing and reinstalling was about 90 min.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mickey, that's great to know, as my rider is getting older too. Whats a #2 PHMS by the way? ? If this gets a great deal of hits, do you mind if I made it a sticky?


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

:lmao:I thinks it's Pan Head Metal Screw, Did I win a prize?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> :lmao:I thinks it's Pan Head Metal Screw, Did I win a prize?


Is the 'nut' in your name advisory!:lmao:


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Mickey, that's great to know, as my rider is getting older too. Whats a #2 PHMS by the way? ? If this gets a great deal of hits, do you mind if I made it a sticky?


Hey, I think it is a great idea for a sticky, can you move my tree height measurement tip to here? Just a thought, I will probably come up with a few more tips in the future too!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> :lmao:I thinks it's Pan Head Metal Screw, Did I win a prize?


Pan Head *Machine* Screw actually.

#2 screw measures .072" dia. Drilled a #50 (.070) hole deep enough to accommodate the screw length. Increased hole size to .073" for about an 1/8" to help get the screw started. Then screwed the rest of the way in. The .002" interference should be more than enough to retain the screw securely & eliminate the need to tap threads.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

farmertim said:


> Hey, I think it is a great idea for a sticky, can you move my tree height measurement tip to here? Just a thought, I will probably come up with a few more tips in the future too!


I'll see what I can do, but do you mind if I put it in its own thread for easy reference?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Your the expert when it comes to forum content I will just keep the ideas coming;-)


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

farmertim said:


> Your the expert when it comes to forum content I will just keep the ideas coming;-)



He is what we call a Guru..


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

wjjones said:


> He is what we call a Guru..


I want to see him in his sari sitting cross legged in the center of the Ashram!!!!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

THAT'S GONNA BECOME A BRAINWORM,NOW!I'm blind,I'm blind!LOL LOL !


----------

